# LOCK THIS THREAD



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

THIS IS BULLSHIT!!
Edit: Pictures taken down per forum rules.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

one of my favorite pornstar


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I like it when these AR threads deliver what they promise. Just for that, I'll vote.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

dirty whore 
but porn rules


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

i voted


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

niiiice...getting a little old tho, huh? so what??!! I'd still destroy that


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Since you all are voting on Aquarank, i'll post a few more pics.









Edit by Karen: Images removed for obvious reasons


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Voted.

She has aged but still does look good.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

shes married to one of the BIOHAZARD band members


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

shes got some massive mammories....nummy...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I hate aquarank, but this time you deserve it. Voted


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bullsnake=only reason we stay above the goldfish boards


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Very true Acestro. Voted. #6 keep voting.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> niiiice...getting a little old tho, huh? so what??!! I'd still destroy that


Seriously, good call catching yourself. She is in incredible shape and still has stunning curves, not an easy combo.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

fanf*ckingtastic post.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Bull snake! does this little boy look like you when you was a child??


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> one of my favorite pornstar


dude your sig and avatars are pimp im sooo proud!

this is a great topic dont know why i didnt think of it, but that porn star aint got nothing on some of the latin no english speaking big booty babes i done seen no disrespect though!

i just love a big fat light brown tan ass with no celulite :nod:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Voted!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

bleh, she's iite...


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

so beautiful.

i love this chick


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I'd sick in her a$$


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

shes oooh so nice


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

nice pics, and 3rd place too


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh -no we're down to #6!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Smokin hot imo


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

*falls over to vote*

we're up to 4!


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

After these pics, I had to vote and will try to do so for days ion end as I remember this!


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are some nice pics.
E


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

back up to 3rd


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

wow


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

#5


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I'd pee in her butt for sure.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

.......

oh there we are

13th


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

I made this one...


----------



## prez10 (Dec 21, 2004)

she is so freakin hot!!!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

being that we dropped to 9th i had to bump this thread, vote guys


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

and to think that the bassist of bio hazard is hittin that

voted


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Please refrain yourselves from posting pictures that do not meet our guidelines. For those that cant remember:
2. No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore.
* This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.)
-Thong shots
-Nudity and near nudity
-Exposed backsides
-Exposed or covered breasts


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

I spent a long time to put an entertaining thread together that will get people to vote on Aquarank and it just got all the pictures pulled form it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I spent a long time to put an entertaining thread together that will get people to vote on Aquarank and it just got all the pictures pulled form it.


Yeah picture of Tera Patrick, a porn star, in pictures that YOU know dont belong on this website. Come on Bullsnake, how long have you been a member here? You should know better. I really dont think even Mike would agree with a see-through white bikini shot of TP spread eagle.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

tera patrick.hhmmmm i cant say i really like her

i have to high of a standard i guess but com'on she looks like a cat

more like a sloth


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I didn't get to see any of the pics.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Snake_Eyes said:


> I didn't get to see any of the pics.


Nothing a google image search couldnt provide.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

oh man! if this thread has been taken a pic out! just becuase Tera Patrick is a porn start..then what about this thread??

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...19053&hl=hotter


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

in b4 the


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ]
> You should know better. I really dont think even Mike would agree with a see-through white bikini shot of TP spread eagle.


That's alot of details.
you liked that. Didn't you...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> ]
> You should know better. I really dont think even Mike would agree with a see-through white bikini shot of TP spread eagle.


That's alot of details.
you liked that. Didn't you...








[/quote]
Just a great memory for visual things, unfortunately.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

When I opened it back in the day I didnt initially see anything wrong with it. Wasnt she in a bikini??? Maybe the later pictures I didnt see were over the top...


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Xenon said:


> When I opened it back in the day I didnt initially see anything wrong with it. Wasnt she in a bikini??? Maybe the later pictures I didnt see were over the top...


You are right. They were all bikini/lingerie pictures.
IMO, nothing that needed to be deleted.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Bullsnake said:


> When I opened it back in the day I didnt initially see anything wrong with it. Wasnt she in a bikini??? Maybe the later pictures I didnt see were over the top...


You are right. They were all bikini/lingerie pictures.
IMO, nothing that needed to be deleted.
[/quote]

send them to [email protected] I will burn some lube.... er, I mean review them in detail for their appropriateness.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Xenon said:


> When I opened it back in the day I didnt initially see anything wrong with it. Wasnt she in a bikini??? Maybe the later pictures I didnt see were over the top...


You are right. They were all bikini/lingerie pictures.
IMO, nothing that needed to be deleted.
[/quote]

send them to [email protected] I will burn some lube.... er, I mean review them in detail for their appropriateness.








[/quote]


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Xenon said:


> When I opened it back in the day I didnt initially see anything wrong with it. Wasnt she in a bikini??? Maybe the later pictures I didnt see were over the top...


You are right. They were all bikini/lingerie pictures.
IMO, nothing that needed to be deleted.
[/quote]

send them to [email protected] I will burn some lube.... er, I mean review them in detail for their appropriateness.








[/quote]








I didnt see the picture in question but none of the ones I remember in here were any more revealing then usual.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

we all came out of a vagina and some have gone back in them........ you either have one or you want to be in one.......... no harm in seeing some giney once in a while, keeping in mind what would be overboard or not.

as for boobs, everyone used to eat from one when born or have some of your own(guys included) so boobs i really dont think are a huge deal either. i mean not plain boob pics but ya know just dont push it


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Um, I dont recall those shots being that bad. I really dont.

I've definitely seen some shots that have gotten yanked where I knew it was coming. This wasn't one of them.

But I'll have to see them all again to see if I missed something...









...also, I would definitely agree that we get more votes because of Bullsnake's efforts. Why the f*ck would I vote otherwise? Because of a fake link to Bush running around naked? answer=no.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I thought the pictures were awesome!~


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Those pictures all seemed fine, now it just seems like people want this board to be square like a cube.


----------



## dinali28 (Mar 1, 2006)

Nuggs said:


> Those pictures all seemed fine, now it just seems like people want this board to be square like a cube.


yeah, this is one of the reasons i rarely ever check this site anymore, people going overboard with the moderating of stuff for no reason.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

dinali28 said:


> Those pictures all seemed fine, now it just seems like people want this board to be square like a cube.


yeah, this is one of the reasons i rarely ever check this site anymore, people going overboard with the moderating of stuff for no reason.
[/quote]

Really? I check on this site for a great community and a bank of Piranha knowledge, unmatched on the web.

For nudie pics, there is the other 99% of the net


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

you could clearly see snatch. how about we cut ms_natt a break considering what she has to put up with (you dumbasses).


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh yeah moderation is so strict here....heaven forbid a PIRANHA site dedicated to informing its users about PIRANHA care should want to remove pictures of a porn star off its website. What ever was I thinking...

/sarcasm


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

CanuckFormerlyKnownAs~DannyBoy~ said:


> Those pictures all seemed fine, now it just seems like people want this board to be square like a cube.


yeah, this is one of the reasons i rarely ever check this site anymore, people going overboard with the moderating of stuff for no reason.
[/quote]

Really? I check on this site for a great community and a bank of Piranha knowledge, unmatched on the web.

For nudie pics, there is the other 99% of the net








[/quote]

You seriously missed his point. Please lets don't act like P-fury is the last fronteer for non nude pics.

Yes this is a great outlet for P and fish info. But what about when your tank is set up and you don't need advice? should you just not come to the site? whats wrong with some bikini pics here and there? Its just some guys enjoying something that most guys do. I mean this is a 98% male fourm. When were not talking about fish its cars, women or politics. being visually inclined beasts as we are we like to see pictures. Can't change the nature of manly men. Its just what we are. Don't oppress us for being who we are. 
To the people that don't like those pictures. Hey heres a tip. Read the title of the thread. If the title dosen't look like something your interested in. Don't click it. Its pretty simple. the only people that get offended by this sh*t are the ones that have no self control and click any thread knowing its a topic they are not interested in. "Humm pictures of nude women offend me. Oh hey lets see whats on that link that says"Pornstar Tera Patrick" OMG! ITS A WOMAN NEAR NUDE! I NEVER SEEN THAT COMMING I'M SO OFFENDED!!"

Come on... are we not mostly all adults here? Do we not have the ablity to police ourselves and determine what we want to look at ourselves and not try and regulate whate other members are allowed to see?

There are alot more offensive things that are said on this fourm then any amount of nudity can come close to. Lets start a imigration debate and see how many people show their raciest side. 
Lets talk about our troops in the middle east. I know someone will mouth off something offensive on that subject. 
Lets talk politics. I can almost gaurentee that one will end in a flame war. 
Lets make a bunch of jokes about gay people those ones are always a kick. altho I'm sure someone would get offended there. 
nahh forget all that stuff lets censor and worry ourselves over pg-13 pictures of women.

* I edit this with a caviat that I did not see the pictures. But just ingeneral speaking. *


----------

